# Keinen Bildschirm der VM im Webfrontend Vmware Server 2.x

## Jefferson

Hallöle,

ich habe nach einem Update auf vmware-server 2.x mittels Webfrontend Zugriff auf meine installierten virtuellen Maschinen.

Wenn ich diese aktiviere, erhalte ich nur die Meldung "power on", ich habe aber keine Bildschirmausgabe in der ich in der virtuellen Maschine arbeiten kann.

Unter der alten 1.x Version habe ich mich immer via Remote Console verbunden und dann dort direkt in der virtuellen Maschine arbeiten können.

Ich bin etwas ratlos, warum ich keine Bildschirmausgabe der aktivierten VM habe. Kann mir irgendjemand einen Tip geben, woran das liegt?

Grüße

Jefferson

----------

## r3tep

In den "Console"-Reiter wechseln und das Browser-Plugin installieren lassen. Ist das installiert, öffnet sich beim klick in das "Console"-Fenster ein neues Fenster mit der VM.

Evtl. Prüfen, ob der verwendete Browser das Plugin unterstützt.

----------

## Jefferson

Danke für den Tip. Hat am Browser gelegen warum ich den Reiter "Console" nie gesehen habe.

Allerdings sehe ich die VM immer noch nicht am Bildschirm   :Confused: 

Das was ich jetzt sehe ist der vmware Startbildschirm in dem steht "Open the console in a new window." Wenn ich das versuche erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldung: "Cannot access virtual machine console. The request timed out.".

Habe zuerst gedacht, das liegt daran, dass die VMWare Tools nicht aktuell sind. Wenn ich die aber installieren will, soll ich laut VMWare das über die Console erledigen (und hier beist sich die Katze in den Schwanz). Geht nicht, da die Konsole ja nicht läuft.

Beim Googlen bin ich auch auf Post's gestoßen, die das selbe Problem haben, aber leider habe ich keine Lösung hierfür gefunden. 

Die VM Session wird einwandfrei gestartet, ich habe eine IP-Adresse zum Netz, Speicher ist ausreichend vorhanden, nur die Bildschirmausgabe fehlt. 

Hat noch einer einen Tip was jetzt noch nicht funktioniert.

Ach so zur Info: Browser ist Firefox in der Version 3.5.4 "Shiretoko".

Thanks!

----------

## r3tep

Gehst Du über https (port 9333 oder so) rein? Wenn ja, dann versuchs mal über http (9222). Ins Console-Fenster, das Du beschrieben hast, Musst Du reinklicken, dann öffnet sich ein Fenster.

----------

## Jefferson

Gehe über https / Port 8333 rein. Das ist auch kein Problem. Wenn ich in das Fenster klicke, bekomme ich einfach keine VM angezeigt.

Lt. Google muss das ein Problem von vmware sein, was bei CentOS, Ubuntu und auch Gentoo teilweise auftritt.

Bei der alten vmware Version 1.x hat alles 1A funktioniert via RemoteConsole. Leider funktiniert die Version 1.x nicht mehr mit den 2.6.30 Kernel   :Confused: 

Daher das Update auf Version 2.x mit dem Ergebnis, dass die VM's nicht mehr benutzbar sind.

----------

## Jefferson

Ich glaubs nicht !!!   :Shocked: 

Die Erweiterung NoScript im Firefox ist schuld daran, dass kein separates Fenster geöffnet wird! Nach der Deinstallation wird auch das Fenster geöffnet.

Jetzt kommt aber die nächste Fehlermeldung die sagt: "Unable to connect to the MKS: Cannot connect to host 192.168.178.10: Connection refused".

Mal sehen, was jetzt noch fehlt.   :Cool: 

----------

## Jefferson

Fehlermeldung lag an der Firewall. Port 902 nochmal freigeschaltet und alles funktioniert.

Umständlicher geht's zwar nicht mehr (im Gegensatz zur alten Lösung), aber Hauptsache ich komme wieder auf meine VM's.

@r3tep: Thanks for help   :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *Jefferson wrote:*   

> Ich glaubs nicht !!!  
> 
> Die Erweiterung NoScript im Firefox ist schuld daran, dass kein separates Fenster geöffnet wird! Nach der Deinstallation wird auch das Fenster geöffnet.
> 
> Jetzt kommt aber die nächste Fehlermeldung die sagt: "Unable to connect to the MKS: Cannot connect to host 192.168.178.10: Connection refused".
> ...

 

oder halt noscript  so konfigurieren, dass er für den host, auf dem der vmware server läuft alle scripte erlaubt  :Wink: 

----------

